
Singapore Was Ready for Covid-19–Other Countries, Take Note - doppp
https://www.wired.com/story/singapore-was-ready-for-covid-19-other-countries-take-note/
======
ASVVVAD
> On January 20, when China had reported only a few cases of the disease,
> Taiwan spun up a Central Epidemic Command Center—created after SARS—to
> coordinate the national effort.

That's how governments should react. They would lock someone out of suspicion
but wouldn't do anything about a new disease until it had killed someone in
their own country; as it happened today in Algeria.

